# Tàng kinh cát > Tài liệu & chương trình tiện ích khác >  Áp dụng sơn tĩnh điện bạn cần biết những gì?

## tanhongquang26

Phun sơn tĩnh điện được ứng dụng với mục đích thương mại đối với rất nhiều thành phẩm kim loại từ loại nhỏ cho đến cỡ vừa phải, gồm những giá đỡ đèn chiếu sáng, vỏ thiết bị điện tử, những loại máy ngoài trời, những giá, kệ, khung cửa sổ,…Vì thế mà việc lắp đặt dây chuyền sơn tĩnh điện vô cùng quan trọng đối với những doanh nghiệp chế tạo, sản xuất gần đây.

Nguyên lý hoạt động vui chơi của quy trình kỹ thuật Sơn tĩnh điện:

- dạng bột sơn. máy móc hầu hết rằng súng phun với bộ tiêu chí khiển tự động , những thiết bị xung quanh giống như phòng phun sơn với thu hồi bột sơn; phòng hấp bằng tia hồng ngoại tuyến (chế mức hấp điều chỉnh nhiệt độ với định giờ tự động tắt mở) . Máy nén khí ,máy tách ẩm công nghệ khí nén .. những bồn chứa hóa chất để kiểm tra bề phần trước khi sơn ra đời bằng sản phẩm composite.

- tại phủ tốt tạo ra bằng Phương pháp phun bột được tích điện Do phương thức tĩnh điện lên bề khoản của chi tiết và đem nung nóng, khi đó bột phủ sẽ chảy với hình thành trên bề khoản có kết liên chất lượng.

- Sơn tĩnh điện hay được sử dụng lúc sơn cho mình một tại với đang thêm phần đại trà bởi đây là cho mình một công nghệ tạo trong phủ bề mặt tạo ra phát thải tí hơn so với những kỹ thuật xung quanh. Xu hướng này xuất xứ từ Vì Sao chi phí tăng lên và thời gian chết tạo kéo dài từ những kỹ thuật khác, cùng và các đánh giá luật phát về vấn đề thời tiết càng thêm khắt khe. ưu điểm chủ yếu từ phương pháp sơn tĩnh điện là tránh áp dụng các thích hợp chất hữu cơ dễ dàng đi hơi (VOC) với vì thế mà không phải tới những chi tiết phân hủy VOC mất kém tương tự như hay là những thiết bị thu nạp carbon. trường hợp có thắc mắc, hoặc là muốn lắp đặt giai đoạn, bạn rất có khả năng địa chỉ với đơn vị Pertech nhằm tốt cùng với tốt hưởng những sản phẩm hội tụ tốt đẹp với mức giá ưu đãi nhất.

- Hiệu quả đến từ những giai đoạn phun bột cao hơn rất nhiều so với phun dung môi hay nước. Sau thời điểm phủ sơn lên bề khoản vật bằng máy móc súng phun sơn tĩnh điện thì mật độ bột không bám vào chi tiết có khả năng tốt thu hồi cùng với tái ứng dụng. So và những trang thiết bị phun ướt, phun tĩnh điện có được mức bao phủ lớn hơn bởi bột rất có thể trùm lên tất cả các khía cạnh và bề vấn đề đến từ sâu tránh trực diện với súng phun. trước giai đoạn phun bột, bề vấn đề tường tận rất cần phải được làm sạch, sấy hết, với cải tiến chất số lượng bề vấn đề. Quy trình cải thiện hiệu quả bề mặt rất có khả năng tốt thực hiện bằng Phương pháp rửa hoặc súc axit. Các phương pháp gia công Thêm nữa trước quá trình sơn gồm vệ sinh sạch bằng dung môi chuyên dụng, bằng những chất hao mòn, hay là bằng hóa chất pha loãng. Quá trình làm bề phần hội tụ ý nghĩa không thể thiếu cho khoa học sơn tĩnh điện hơn nhiều so cùng với mạ điện bởi trong các bước sơn sẽ không có thêm một giai đoạn làm sạch nào khác.

- Có rất nhiều dòng nhựa nhiệt dẻo được dùng đạt được thiết bị máy móc sơn tĩnh điện tương đương polyetylen, polypropylene, nylon, PVC cùng với nhựa nhiệt dẻo polyester. Các loại nhự nhiệt dẻo này 3 Nhiều được quan tâm làm những trong phủ bảo vệ cùng với thực hiện nhiệm vụ yêu cầu chứ không cần rằng để thay thế đạt được các sơn dung môi.

- từng loại nhựa nhiệt rắn sẽ được nghiền thành bột mịn với tốt tạo thành màng mỏng, do đó bề mặt phủ đầy đủ tựa như tương tự như nước sơn. mang 5 họ nhựa nhiệt rắn Hầu hết rằng: epoxy, hybrit, uretan polyester, acrylic, cùng với tri-glycidyl iso-cyanuric (TGIC) polyester.

- các nguyên liệu dùng tại sơn tĩnh điện mang giá cao hơn rất nhiều so và các nguyên liệu sơn cổ truyền xung quanh giúp có được cộng luôn thể tích. Tuy nhiên, có không ít vấn đề chi chi phí làm ra thành phầm đến phù hợp hơn, Hơn hết là thời gian cần phải tạo trong phủ dầy, với hội tụ thể bù tới tạo ra vấn đề giá thành nguyên liệu bột lớn.

- những giảm bớt cao nhất công đoạn ứng dụng thiết bị máy móc sơn tĩnh điện là rất cần được khiến nóng vật bắt buộc sơn tại nhiệt độ lớn (2600) để gia công nóng chảy bột, chính vì vậy nó chỉ sử dụng được tạo ra các vật phẩm bằng kim loại, kích cỡ từ sâu cũng cần phải tương xứng đủ nhằm giúp có được vào trong lò cùng với màu sắc các mẻ phải nhất quán tương tự như nhất định phải tương xứng màu với các loại sơn đại trà xung quanh.

----------


## huynhduckhoa

có mùi google trans đâu đây

----------

